# Visiting US......



## craigv1402 (May 22, 2012)

Quick question guys, 

I have just got married and we are trying to sort visa's and all that good stuff.

She is in Chicago and I am in London, we are trying to work out can I visit the US whilst an application for a CR1 spouse visa is in progress. I dont plan if I can help it not being able to visit for 6 - 9 months, of course if thats the rules, thats the rules!

Any advice would be great 

Thanks

Craig


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can visit:>) Take proof of binding ties to the UK such as contracts just in case.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

craigv1402 said:


> Quick question guys,
> 
> I have just got married and we are trying to sort visa's and all that good stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes you can ... ensure you have evidence you will be returning


----------



## ManilaBoy (May 27, 2012)

Sure you can, but make sure to leave the US before your 90 days is up or you could face sanctions or even ban for over staying ... :ranger:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes you can do it....make sure you get your ESTA,
Only answer the questions the border control guy asks you....answer them honestly..
Take proof of a return ticket and ties to home...
Make sure you don't overstay your visa...that's an important one!!
The final decision us always up to the guy at the desk.....so be nice to him!
Congratulations on your marriage, and good luck!!!


----------

